# pouch size



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

for bb's?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Small.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

lol, how small?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

way to small for my fat fingers,how do people plink with those things i would spend all my time picking them up after dropping them


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

bigron said:


> way to small for my fat fingers,how do people plink with those things i would spend all my time picking them up after dropping them


get a magnet on a stick to pick up bb's...OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I use small custom made pouch...1/2" wide 2 1/4" long yes it is small ..you need small for bb's......you can buy a megnetic pouch fro rayshot here on the forum

Happy shooting to you~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I have a couple magnetic pouch still new that I bought a while back. Theybshould be in my box, gonna try that.


----------

